# SAI Hose Question



## lunchboxgarage (Mar 20, 2019)

Question for you Audi Folks, 2011 A6 3.0 there is the hose from the SAI that connects to the bottom of the air box. They have a cold air intake that doesn't have a port to connect it too.

The SAI was disconnected at the pump so I corrected that and re-secured the pump itself but this hose to the air box is still left hanging. Will this also throw a CEL? IF so, what have you guys done to correct it with a CAI other than a tune to disable/bypass the SAI?


The CAI on my MKIV has a port to connect it to otherwise I'll throw a CEL, I assume the Audi will be the same deal if I just leave it.


2011 A6 3.0 Supercharged.

Appreciate your input.


----------

